

TechCrunch Hackathon App: Shower with Friends Lets You Gamify Water Consumption - mansilladev
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/07/shower-with-friends-lets-you-gamify-water-consumption/

======
mansilladev
Built this hack with the Intel Galileo Gen 2 board and an AdaFruit flow
sensor. Had a blast building this with fellow Mashery engineers. Thanks
fellas. :)

